# The Red Baron



## Mr.RED (Jun 2, 2018)

I am not sure where I got the name for this project but anyhow I figure I share my latest project. I scored this Raleigh Team Record frameset at the Copake bike swap for a $100 and it was my size.  Since I hoard bike parts and plus some new parts I was able to put together a slick looking road bike with vintage looks but modern shifting. All that's left is a new chain and swapping out the 6 speed freewheel for a 7 speed freewheel. The bike is hooked up with Shimano Dura Ace derailleurs I believe the 7700 group, Dura Ace crankset 175mm, Shimano Tourney caliper brakes, Nitto stem, FSA adventure handlebars 42cm, promax seat post, Fizik Alante saddle with Ti rails, Brooks microfiber bar tape, 700c Ridga wheels with suntour hubs. My only gripe with the bike is the 175mm crankarms I am use to 170mm so I wonder what the difference of feel will be and also the toe lap. I am gonna swap out the pedals for SPD's so hopefully that will fix the toe lap issue. Anyhow here is what I got so far.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 3, 2018)

beauty SBDU - very low BB, watch the turns with the longer crank.  Even though I'm 6'3", all limbs, I still run 170 on everything because I like pedaling through fast turns.
There's a yahoo group for these bikes, with a s/n database - https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/TI_RALEIGH_TEAM_PROS/info


----------



## Mr.RED (Jun 3, 2018)

Yeah the crank in corners has me a bit concerned but I should be able to deal with it. The story behind the Team Record or Record Team model is that it was European only model which Raleigh accidentally shipped like 500 of them to US in specific the Boston area. My buddy who worked for International bike shop in Boston in the 1980's remembers getting these bikes shipped in they were suppose to send them back but most shops just sold them.


----------



## Mr.RED (Jun 9, 2018)

Got some time today to finish my Raleigh project installed a new chain, fine tuned the derailleurs and adjust the saddle a bit. After a test ride this bike rides awesome and I couldn't be more happier with the finished project.  The fit is perfect with the flared FSA adventure bars and the shifting is point on making this a rather fast ride.  Here are some more pics.


----------



## juvela (Jun 9, 2018)

-----

There be an enthusiast site for Ilkeston fans. _ Tons_ of information -

https://raleigh-sb4059.com/2016/03/...i-raleigh-sb-frame-and-frame-number-timeline/

-----


----------

